# Mua máy lạnh âm trần Daikin giá rẻ tại đại lý uy tín nhất SG - Liên hệ ngay Hải Long Vân



## truchailongvan (24/2/21)

*NHỮNG ƯU ĐIỂM VÀ HẠN CHẾ KHI LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN*

Điểm mạnh khi lựa chọn *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*:

Mặt nạ thổi gió thổi theo hướng tròn 360 độ, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian.
Có khả năng hoạt động tốt, bền bỉ trong 1 thời gian dài.
Ít xảy ra sự cố, hay có tình trạng nhỏ nước trong khi hoạt động (hãy định kì 2 tháng vệ sinh máy 1 lần để máy giữ được độ bền bỉ của sản phẩm)
Hoạt động không phát ra tiếng ồn, khả năng lọc mùi trong không gian cực kì tốt.
Vận chuyển, bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong kiểu cách lắp đặt (âm hẳn dàn lạnh lên trần hoặc phá cách với kiểu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió ra ngoài) tăng thêm thẩm mỹ cho không gian.
Để tìm hiểu về một số mặt hạn chế khi lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, mời các bạn cùng theo dõi bài viết sau nhé!

***Tham khảo thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần LG giá gốc tại Hải Long Vân*










*Bán máy lạnh âm trần Daikin - Thương hiệu bán chạy nhất hiện nay*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* là sự tích hợp của:

Công nghiệp: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan hoặc Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A và Gas R32.
Có 4 model chính
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 18.050.000đ – 46.050.000đ
Khi khách hàng quyết định lựa chọn đầu tư lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* cho không gian với số lượng lớn thì chắc hẳn sẽ có lý do. Mặc dù, chi phí để sở hữu một hệ thống sản phẩm của thương hiệu Daikin khá cao.

Mặt hạn chế của sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*:

Có quá nhiều model từ dòng Tiêu chuẩn đến Inverter, với nhiều nơi sản xuất và đa dạng dòng gas khác nhau khiến người dùng khó lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp.
Giá thành khá cao, nhưng luôn trong tình trạng khan hiếm hàng vì bán quá chạy.






*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG MODEL NÀO? DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* với 4 model chính, được chia ra làm 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter. Khác nhau về mẫu mã, nơi sản xuất, môi chất lạnh sử dụng và có sự chênh lệch về giá tiền,… Vì thế, nhiều khách hàng cảm thấy hơi khó trong việc quyết định được đâu mới nên là dòng sản phẩm mà họ cần đầu tư cho từng khu vực không gian của họ.

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin dòng Tiêu chuẩn.*
Model FCNQ: sản xuất Thái Lan, Gas R410A, giá từ 18.050.000đ – 42.050.000đ
Model FCRN: sản xuất Malaysia, Gas R32, giá từ 19.500.000đ – 36.300.000đ
=> Phù hợp với tất cả không gian.
*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin dòng Inverter.*

Model FCF: sản xuất Thái Lan, Gas R32, giá từ 26.800.000đ – 48.650.000đ
Model FCFC: sản xuất Thái Lan, Gas R32, giá từ 19.550.000đ – 45.000.000đ
=> Phù hợp với những không gian kín, ít hoạt động ra vào, thời gian sử dụng lâu (tốt nhất là trên 4 tiếng) để phát huy khả năng tiết kiệm điện của sản phẩm. Một lưu ý nhỏ là nên lựa chọn máy có công suất cao hơn từ 0.5hp – 1.0hp để giữ độ bền của máy tốt hơn.
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin với sự linh hoạt trong lắp đặt, công suất hoạt động đa dạng, cho nên, sản phẩm phù hợp được với hầu mọi không gian như:

Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho nơi sản xuất: nhà xưởng, khu công nghiệp, kho chứa hàng, công ty sản xuất,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho không gian thương mại: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, sảnh chờ khách sạn, bệnh viện, rạp chiếu phim, hội trường,…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho những không gian nhỏ hơn: phòng khách, quán ăn, quán trà sữa, văn phòng công ty,…






_Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin được ứng dụng lắp đặt rộng rãi cho mọi không gian trần_







*Lời kết
*
Hải Long Vân xin tự đề cử mình vào vị trí mang đến sự hài lòng về một không gian sống và làm việc như mong muốn của bạn. Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm và đã từng thực hiện lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* giá rẻ nhất với số lượng lớn, chúng tôi hoàn toàn tự tin về tay nghề cũng như kỹ năng lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp của mình.
Hãy liên hệ vào Hotline 0901 329 411 (Ms My) hoặc 0909787022 (Mr. Hoàng) để được tư vấn và báo giá lắp đặt nhanh chóng.

Link bài viết: *Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có ưu và khuyết điểm gì?*


----------

